# New genus and species of slipper orchid: Makaropedium



## Secundino (Mar 31, 2015)

Just got the pics of the recently described new slipper orchid _*Makaropedium luteo-viridis*_ *Colorado* from my good friend and co-author of the description A. Grotié.







It is the first find of a slipper orchid for the macaronesian region and as Africa is completely devoid of slippers, this was a big surprise. 






The nearest cousins would be _Cyp. calceolus_ (Spain mainland) and the south american _Phragmipedium_ species, and as I understand, the authors thought there is enough evidence to create a new genus _Makaropedium_ (reference to the region as in _Mexipedium_) . Locally this rare and endangered plant is know as 'bota de baifo' which literally means 'boots of the kid (young goat)'






Enjoy!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh. My. God. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Cat (Mar 31, 2015)

ohh wow. Does it have green markings? I can't find any pictures on goggle so I'm not sure if the marking (stripes) are black or green. Beautiful plant.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 31, 2015)

is this an early april fool's joke?


----------



## valenzino (Mar 31, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> is this an early april fool's joke?



you anticipated me...I also smell April Fools' Day here...hehehe


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2015)

Except that the article looks for real.


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 31, 2015)

They don't do April Fool's in Spain; this is legit.

The article mentions that the plant is already undergoing propagation in vitro.

It also mentions that the local people know this plant and refer to it as the 'boot of April' or 'shoe of April'.

This is awesome news!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm with Charles. I'm not buying it. If it is too good to be true then probably isn't.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2015)

I'll wait a few days..


----------



## valenzino (Mar 31, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> They don't do April Fool's in Spain; this is legit.
> 
> The article mentions that the plant is already undergoing propagation in vitro.
> 
> ...



they do,they do... 'boot of April'...ops...
and read this part of the latin description...:
"....dehiscere pullmantur turis ticus..." hahahaha


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 31, 2015)

Gotta' go with Charles and Tyrone on this one..........


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2015)

valenzino said:


> and read this part of the latin description...:
> "....dehiscere pullmantur turis ticus..." hahahaha


Funny, Happy April first!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice paper flowers!


----------



## troy (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol..


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 1, 2015)

Is it just a joke? So pitty...


----------



## gonewild (Apr 1, 2015)

Some of the plants look like they used to be daffodils. :wink


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 3, 2015)

Another cute one.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 27, 2015)

Ever find out if this was real


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2015)

It was a joke.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 27, 2015)

A sad. Would be cool to be real


----------

